# Fracino Cherub water filter



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

Thinking of buying a Fracino Cherub but will not be plumbing into mains can I use bottled water or can anyone recommend what filter water I would need (jug)

Thanks

Tony


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You can use bottled water, Volvic is supposed to be one of the best but it can work out quite expensive.

Many members on the forum use the BRITA MAXTRA jug filter but you will still have to descale your machine


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

What part of the uk do you live in? i.e hard or soft water area.

Jug filter cartridges don't perform very well in hard water areas.

If you are going down the bottled water route go for *volvic* as is well regarded on here.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Cherubs also have a filter in the water tank. I use Brita water to fill the tank, so it is double filtered. Not sure if that is overkill and unnecessary but what I do.

I will be descaling my machine for the fist time this week and I have had the machine since March. I have to say I have not noticed any traits which may indicate I have a scale problem, but going to do it and see if I notice any difference in heating up time/ steam pressure


----------



## tony1970m (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Epsom Surrey

Thanks for the great advice guys


----------

